# Where get soil in Hurghada?



## Ulla (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,
I brought some nice flower seeds with me from Sweden that I want to sow in pots on my roof terrace. But does anyone know about a garden centre or any other place where to buy some other kind of soil than sand (which I can collect as much as I want around my house 
The soil that I see in other plantpots outside seems SO hard and compact.
Any idea? I live in Dahar (downtown).


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Ulla said:


> Hi,
> I brought some nice flower seeds with me from Sweden that I want to sow in pots on my roof terrace. But does anyone know about a garden centre or any other place where to buy some other kind of soil than sand (which I can collect as much as I want around my house
> The soil that I see in other plantpots outside seems SO hard and compact.
> Any idea? I live in Dahar (downtown).


The best place is the organic farm just outside el Gouna, they make and sell compost. There is also a garden centre somewhere near Rajac school that I am told sells compost, but isn't easy to find, if you have a car or want to get a taxi I can show you where it is. The other place I know is the flower shop opposite Sindbad in El Kawser. He sells small bags of compost, looks like coir based but I didn't examine it very well. Possibly other flower shops would sell it too.


----------



## Ulla (Nov 15, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> The best place is the organic farm just outside el Gouna, they make and sell compost. There is also a garden centre somewhere near Rajac school that I am told sells compost, but isn't easy to find, if you have a car or want to get a taxi I can show you where it is. The other place I know is the flower shop opposite Sindbad in El Kawser. He sells small bags of compost, looks like coir based but I didn't examine it very well. Possibly other flower shops would sell it too.



Thanks for kind advise Helen! Rajac School, is that in Dahar? I know one garden centre where they have nice and cheap plants, and last year I actually bought a bag there with "some kind" of soil but it does not look like anything I've seen before :confused2: And when I came back from leave, everything was dead... I'm afraid the summer was to hot for the plants to stand in the sun.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think Helen is referring to Kimo nursery, if you come from AKA and go to the airport then after a while you have Rajac school on your left hand, drive on and just over the "hill" take the first street on your right. Drive on till there is some (stone)fence/building almost opposite you. Kimo does speak some English and has real knowledge about plants. I think the soil from Kimo you have to put in a bucket with water for a few hours.

Sometimes Spinney's is selling it too.

Good luck!


----------

